# rundumadum (Bairisch) [urspünglich: Runtumatum (Österreichisch)]



## kudinsvet

Grüß Gott! Kann jemand bitte erklären, was das österreichische Wort "Runtumatum" bedeutet?


----------



## Alemanita

Hallo kudin:

Wenn du mal "rundumadum" in eine Suchmaschine eingibst, bekommst du einige Ergebnisse. Vielleicht ist ja die Antwort auf deine Frage dabei, denn so ganz ohne Kontext wäre jeder Versuch einer Antwort wie ein Herumstochern im Nebel.


----------



## Kajjo

Vielleicht:

rundumadum (Adv.)



> ringsum, rundum


----------



## kudinsvet

Alemanita said:


> Hallo kudin:
> 
> Wenn du mal "rundumadum" in eine Suchmaschine eingibst, bekommst du einige Ergebnisse. Vielleicht ist ja die Antwort auf deine Frage dabei, denn so ganz ohne Kontext wäre jeder Versuch einer Antwort wie ein Herumstochern im Nebel.


Ja klar hab ich schon gegoogelt, aber für "runtumatum" gibt's nur Kontext auf Österreichisch und ich verstehe das sowieso nicht. Für "rundumadum" hab ich auch nix gefunden, wo die Bedeutung klar wäre. Mein Kontext ist auch nicht ausreichend, um yu verstehen, was das ist:



Kajjo said:


> Vielleicht:
> 
> rundumadum (Adv.)


Ja, ich glaub, das ist dasselbe. Danke schön


----------



## Alemanita

kudinsvet said:


> Mein Kontext ist auch nicht ausreichend, um yu verstehen, was das ist:


Oh doch, dein Kontext ist ausreichend und es wäre sehr hilfreich gewesen, wenn du ihn gleich zu Anfang mitgeliefert hättest.
Die Erklärung steht ja schon in deinem Kontext: "es ist das, was uns rechts, links, vorn, hinten, oben, unten umgibt". Also das, was uns rundherum umgibt. Was um uns herum ist.


----------



## kudinsvet

Alemanita said:


> Oh doch, dein Kontext ist ausreichend und es wäre sehr hilfreich gewesen, wenn du ihn gleich zu Anfang mitgeliefert hättest.
> Die Erklärung steht ja schon in deinem Kontext: "es ist das, was uns rechts, links, vorn, hinten, oben, unten umgibt". Also das, was uns rundherum umgibt. Was um uns herum ist.


Ach sooooo, jetzt ist alles klar, danke schön! Die "Vorsichtmaßname" hat mich verwirrt, ich dachte dieses Runtumatum irgendwie damit verbunden ist  Sorry, dass ich zuerst keinen Kontext gegeben hab. Danke nochmals


----------



## kudinsvet

Alemanita said:


> Oh doch, dein Kontext ist ausreichend und es wäre sehr hilfreich gewesen, wenn du ihn gleich zu Anfang mitgeliefert hättest.
> Die Erklärung steht ja schon in deinem Kontext: "es ist das, was uns rechts, links, vorn, hinten, oben, unten umgibt". Also das, was uns rundherum umgibt. Was um uns herum ist.


Und sag bitte, meint man dann hier unter "Vorsichtsmaßname": "Paßt auf, das ist wichtige Information"? Sagt man so, um den Leser auf etwas aufmerksam zu machen? Wie "nota bene"? Weiter geht es im Text einfach übers Alltagsleben in Steiermark, nicht über irgenwelche Maßnamen.


----------



## Alemanita

So, nun habe ich mir ein bisschen mehr Information ergugelt: dein Text über das Alltagsleben in der Steiermark ist eine *Transkription* einer Fernsehsendung und  man weiß ja, dass (praktisch) niemand druckreif spricht.
Hier der größere Kontext:
ZITAT:
Hallo – hallo, ihr Seelenbaumler vor dem Fernsehschirm, nicht einschlafen. Schauen’S
uns noch zwei Minuten und vierzig Sekunden zu. Nächstes Kapitel: Die Kochkunst in der
Südsteiermark. Sie beginnt in den lieben Bauerngärten, diesen kleinen Paradiesen mit
Paradeisern – das sind hierzuland’ Tomaten –, mit Fisolen – das sind Bohnen – und
Chinakohl, den die Anna grad rupft für’s Mittagessen.
Wer den Weinbauern groß bei der Ernte hilft, der kommt in den unbeschreiblichen Genuss
mittags von Oma Maria beköstigt zu werden. Irgendwie gelingt’s ihr aus jedem Essen ein
Festmahl zu machen. Ob’s um die Familie oder die Bewirtung mit Käsigem, Schmalzigem
oder Zuckersüßem im Buschenschank geht.
Muss ich den Reiselustigen erklären, was das Runtumatum ist? Eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme,
es ist das, was uns rechts, links, vorn, hinten, oben und unten umgibt.
Er gehört in diese Oase, der Herr Jannik – Hermann Jannik – berühmter Instrumentenbauer. Und wie er sie spielt, seine diatonische Harmonika, grad passend zum Runtumatum. Höre ich gelangweiltes Gähnen, Stöhnen über ödes Landleben? Der Vollständigkeithalber: Um die Ecke herum können Sie Tennis spielen, Hallenbäder besuchen, Reitausflüge machen und Räder mieten. Es gibt Kurzentren und Heimatmuseen, Hobbykurse und
Fitnesswochen.
Die Lisl bei einer – sagt sie – Sauarbeit. Eigentlich eine Arbeit für ein Mannsbild, da
braucht’s viel Kraft in den Händen. Ja, gibt’s denn das noch? Gibt’s das, stundenlanges
mühsames Werkeln? Und schon ist man im Gespräch mit der Lisl und der Christl, die
zwei lassen ihre Seele baumeln beim Maiskolbenknüpfen, wie sie’s schon als Schulkinder
gelernt haben.
Transkriptionen, Seite 13
Bilderbogen D-A-CH – Transkriptionen
ZITATENDE

Meine Interpretation: Es ist eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme meinerseits, wenn ich es erkläre: das Rundumandum ist das, was etc. etc.

Grüße.-

Nachtrag: Bei yutub unter "Rundumadum" könnt Ihr ein Lied hören, das Rundumadum heißt (übrigens wunderschön anzuhören, auch wenn man das bayrisch-steirische nicht so mag). Meine Vermutung: Dieses Lied spielt vielleicht der Herr Jannik?


----------



## kudinsvet

Alemanita said:


> So, nun habe ich mir ein bisschen mehr Information ergugelt: dein Text über das Alltagsleben in der Steiermark ist eine *Transkription* einer Fernsehsendung und  man weiß ja, dass (praktisch) niemand druckreif spricht.
> Hier der größere Kontext:
> ZITAT:
> Hallo – hallo, ihr Seelenbaumler vor dem Fernsehschirm, nicht einschlafen. Schauen’S
> uns noch zwei Minuten und vierzig Sekunden zu. Nächstes Kapitel: Die Kochkunst in der
> Südsteiermark. Sie beginnt in den lieben Bauerngärten, diesen kleinen Paradiesen mit
> Paradeisern – das sind hierzuland’ Tomaten –, mit Fisolen – das sind Bohnen – und
> Chinakohl, den die Anna grad rupft für’s Mittagessen.
> Wer den Weinbauern groß bei der Ernte hilft, der kommt in den unbeschreiblichen Genuss
> mittags von Oma Maria beköstigt zu werden. Irgendwie gelingt’s ihr aus jedem Essen ein
> Festmahl zu machen. Ob’s um die Familie oder die Bewirtung mit Käsigem, Schmalzigem
> oder Zuckersüßem im Buschenschank geht.
> Muss ich den Reiselustigen erklären, was das Runtumatum ist? Eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme,
> es ist das, was uns rechts, links, vorn, hinten, oben und unten umgibt.
> Er gehört in diese Oase, der Herr Jannik – Hermann Jannik – berühmter Instrumentenbauer. Und wie er sie spielt, seine diatonische Harmonika, grad passend zum Runtumatum. Höre ich gelangweiltes Gähnen, Stöhnen über ödes Landleben? Der Vollständigkeithalber: Um die Ecke herum können Sie Tennis spielen, Hallenbäder besuchen, Reitausflüge machen und Räder mieten. Es gibt Kurzentren und Heimatmuseen, Hobbykurse und
> Fitnesswochen.
> Die Lisl bei einer – sagt sie – Sauarbeit. Eigentlich eine Arbeit für ein Mannsbild, da
> braucht’s viel Kraft in den Händen. Ja, gibt’s denn das noch? Gibt’s das, stundenlanges
> mühsames Werkeln? Und schon ist man im Gespräch mit der Lisl und der Christl, die
> zwei lassen ihre Seele baumeln beim Maiskolbenknüpfen, wie sie’s schon als Schulkinder
> gelernt haben.
> Transkriptionen, Seite 13
> Bilderbogen D-A-CH – Transkriptionen
> ZITATENDE
> 
> Meine Interpretation: Es ist eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme meinerseits, wenn ich es erkläre: das Rundumandum ist das, was etc. etc.
> 
> Grüße.-
> 
> Nachtrag: Bei yutub unter "Rundumadum" könnt Ihr ein Lied hören, das Rundumadum heißt (übrigens wunderschön anzuhören, auch wenn man das bayrisch-steirische nicht so mag). Meine Vermutung: Dieses Lied spielt vielleicht der Herr Jannik?


Deine Interpretation klingt super! Danke soooo sehr, Alemanita! Und fürs Lied auch - das Bayrisch-Steirische verstehe ich fast nicht, aber doch mag  
Grüße


----------



## Hutschi

Alemanita said:


> "Rundumadum"


Ich vermute, es ist:
rund um ma dum
= das "Rund um mich drum" mit "drum"=herum
Kann das stimmen?
Semantisch ja, das Rundum, das Ringsum. Aber ist die Herleitung korrekt?


----------



## Alemanita

Ich würde eher auf "rundum herum" tippen.
Wenn du das gerollte "r" im Süddeutschen noch berücksichtigst, das ganz in der Nähe des "d" produziert wird, kommst du schnell auf "rundum edum".
Aber es möge jetzt der Linguist um die Ecke kommen und mich so widerlegen, dass mir die Ohren blutrot von Scham glühen.


----------



## Alemanita

kudinsvet said:


> Danke soooo sehr, Alemanita!


Das habe ich sehr gerne gemacht! Aber denke das nächste Mal bitte daran, viel Kontext zu liefern, soviel du nur kannst.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich vermute, es ist:
> rund um ma dum
> = das "Rund um mich drum" mit "drum"=herum
> Kann das stimmen?
> Semantisch ja, das Rundum, das Ringsum. Aber ist die Herleitung korrekt?


Die Segmentierung ist _rund-umadum_. _Umadum_ gibt es auch für sich alleine stehend in der Bedeutung _herum_. Ich verstehe _umadum_ als Verstärkung von _ummi/umme_=_umhin/umher _(weil _ummi/umme_ normalerweise in der Bedeutung _hinüber/herüber_ verwendet wird) und _rundumadum_ als eine weitere Stufe der Verstärkung.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Ich habe ein Dialektwörterbuch gefunden: Wörterbuch der Wiener Mundart. Es bestätigt das.

Wörterbuch der Wiener Mundart - Österreichische Akademie der ...

S. 745: uma, umma - herum, umher, herüber

S. 641: rundumadum - rundherum, vgl. rund und umadum


----------



## Tremop

Hallo,

kann ich (als Österreicher) ganz klar so bestätigen!
Verwende den Ausdruck im normalen Sprachgebrauch. Es bedeutet sinngemäß "rund herum".



Hutschi said:


> S. 745: uma, umma - herum, umher, herüber



Wobei "uma" als Einzelwort, auch für "hier/da" verwendet wird.
"Ich bin heut' nicht uma" wäre quasi "Ich bin heute nicht hier"


----------



## manfy

Alemanita said:


> Meine Interpretation: Es ist eine Vorsichtsmaßnahme meinerseits, wenn ich es erkläre: das Rundumandum ist das, was etc. etc.



Das Rundumadum und damit das hochdeutsche Rundherum kann man auch als "alles was dazugehört" verstehen.
Also die Atmosphäre in der Gegend, die Freundlichkeit der Leute, das Essen, die Musik, etc, das ist das Rundumadum eines Besuchs in der Gegend.

PS: Der Mann heißt Hermann Ja*m*nik und wohnt direkt an der slowensichen Grenze. Der Transkriptionsfehler deutet auf eine automatische Transkription hin, was auch das Runtumatum erklären würde. Bei uns schreibt man das normalerweise auch mit weichem D.


berndf said:


> Die Segmentierung ist _rund-umadum_. _Umadum_ gibt es auch für sich alleine stehend in der Bedeutung _herum_. Ich verstehe _umadum_ als Verstärkung von _ummi/umme_=_umhin/umher _(weil _ummi/umme_ normalerweise in der Bedeutung _hinüber/herüber_ verwendet wird) und _rundumadum_ als eine weitere Stufe der Verstärkung.


Ja, _umadum _kann _herum _bedeuten, aber auch soviel wie "hier überall".
Also der Ausdruck "Buschenschänke gibt's da umadum" heißt soviel wie "Buschenschänke gibt es hier an jeder Ecke (oder überall)."

Persönlich glaube ich ja, dass _umadum _eine dialektal verschliffene Version von "*um und um*" ist. Das scheint zwar auch ein etwas veralteter Ausdruck zu sein aber ich denke, den hab ich auch in alten deutschen Büchern schon mal gelesen.


----------



## Tremop

manfy said:


> Ja, _umadum _kann _herum _bedeuten, aber auch soviel wie "hier überall".


Genau! In weiterem Sinne auch, dass etwas oder jemand anwesend bzw. unterwegs ist.
"Momentan sein all's Touristen umadam" wäre etwa "Momentan sind lauter Touristen hier"


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Persönlich glaube ich ja, dass _umadum _eine dialektal verschliffene Version von "*um und um*" ist.


Mit so etwas wäre ich vorsichtig. Das _-d- _kann genauso gut prosthetisch sein. Ich würde ohne konkreten Anhaltspunkt keine Vermutung wagen.


----------



## bearded

>rundumadum<
Welche Silbe wird betont?


----------



## manfy

bearded said:


> >rundumadum<
> Welche Silbe wird betont?


Für mich liegt die neutrale Standardbetonung auf _rund _und _dum_, (ungefähr mit gleicher Intensität); bei _umadum _auf _dum_.
Bei markierter Betonung von _umadum_, kann man auch _uma _etwas stärker betonen als _dum_. Mit der Bedeutung von _überall _hat das dann die gleiche Funktion wie die Überbetonung von _über _in _überall_.

PS: kleiner Nachtrag: Bei markierter Betonung von _umadum _wird eigentlich _umma_- daraus! Also es wird nicht das u mit kurzem m betont, sondern das u und ein langes m, also *umm*adum.


----------



## berndf

Ich würde _umadum_ als 3-silbig analysieren mit Hauptton auf der 3. und Nebenton auf der 1. Silbe. Ich stimme mit Manfy überein, dass _rund_ einen unabhängigen Hauptton hat. Ich tue mich auch etwas schwer mit der Schreibung als ein Wort. Ich finde, dass viel dafür spricht, den Ausdruck als zwei eigenständig betonte Wörter aufzufassen.


----------



## Hutschi

Für einwortige Schreibweise spricht das Wiener Wörterbuch:
Wörterbuch der Wiener Mundart - Österreichische Akademie der ...
Seite 640


> rúndumadúm rundherum



Zum Vergleich: in mehreren Wörtern: [ebenda]


> rund und umadúm



Da Dialekte nicht durchstandardisiert sind, gibt es ja die verschiedenen Varianten. Betonung und Schreibweise sind nicht einheitlich.


----------



## Tremop

manfy said:


> PS: kleiner Nachtrag: Bei markierter Betonung von _umadum _wird eigentlich _umma_- daraus! Also es wird nicht das u mit kurzem m betont, sondern das u und ein langes m, also *umm*adum.



Würde ich auch sehen bzw. sogar ummadu*mm *ergänzen. Das -dumm wird eigentlich 1:1 wie das Wort Dumm ausgesprochen.

Als 3-silbiges Wort, könnte man es so darstellen: *um-ma-dumm.*
Allerdings wird es im sehr kurzen/raschen Rhythmus ausgesprochen, so dass die Silben nahezu ineinander verfließen.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> Ich verstehe _umadum_ als Verstärkung von _ummi/umme_=_umhin/umher_


Woher kennst du denn dieses "ummi" oder "umme"? Wo kommt es noch vor?

In der Schweiz gibt es das verbreitete Dialekt-Wort "rundume", das tatsächlich "rundherum" bedeutet, und "ume" allein bedeutet "herum" (als Teil von damit zusammengesetzten Verben, z.B. "umelige" = "herumliegen") oder "zurück" ("umecho" = "zurückkommen"). Betont wird "rundume" übrigens auf dem zweiten "u".


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Woher kennst du denn dieses "ummi" oder "umme"? Wo kommt es noch vor?


Bairisch für _hinüber _bzw _herüber_. Nicht alle Sprecher unterscheiden die beiden hörbar und semantisch. Etymologisch aus _umhin_ bzw. _umher _abgeleitet, hat aber im Bairischen eine andere semantische Entwicklung durchgemacht als im Standarddeutschen. Es gibt mehrere analoge Bildungen, z.B. _obe = herab_, _obi = hinab_ von _abher_ bzw._ abhin_. Das gibt es ja auch im Schweizerdeutschen, nur etwas anders ausgesprochen.


----------



## Tremop

berndf said:


> Bairisch für _hinüber _bzw _herüber_. Nicht alle Sprecher unterscheiden die beiden hörbar und semantisch.



Im (West-) österreichischen bzw. Tiroler Dialekt gibt es hier auch die Varianten *um(m)i* und *um(m)a.*
Diese differenzieren ebenso hin- und herüber.
Für "ummi" fällt mir keine weitere Verwendung ein. "umma" wird hingegen im Tiroler Sprachgebrauch, genauso für: herum (örtlich oder zeitlich) und anwesend/zugegen, angewandt.

Außerdem wird eine ungefähre zeitliche Angabe mit "umma" beschrieben, wobei es hier eher als "um a" ausgeführt ist.
"Treffen wir uns _um a_ Zwölf" wäre "Treffen wir uns gegen/etwa um zwölf Uhr". Man ersetzt das "circa" in dem Zusammenhang auch kurz mit "a". "Wie lange dauert das? Bis _a_ Zwölf." also "...? Bis circa zwölf Uhr"


----------



## manfy

> Außerdem wird eine ungefähre zeitliche Angabe mit "umma" beschrieben, wobei es hier eher als "um a" ausgeführt ist.
> "*Treffen wir uns um a Zwölf*" [...]


Ja, das gibts bei uns im Südosten auch. Noch interessanter ist sprachlich aber "Treff ma uns *umara* zwölfe". 
Ich hab schon mehrmals darüber nachgedacht aber ich weiß nicht, wo das -_ara _nach dem _um _herkommen könnte. Vielleicht ist es die Steigerungsform von 'um a' ?


----------

